# Critique my new mini mancha



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is f1 mini mancha. She is a ff and 2 years old.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

ill be following this post  im going to be getting my first mini mancha doe soon


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks nice  Has a straight topline and really good length! Her steep rump bothers me a little, and I think she should be fattened up quite a bit. I don't do udders, but her teats look very large and plump, good for ease of milking.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She is a nice looking doe, good body, nice topline. Her rump is fairly steep.

For her udder, she needs more capacity, higher and tighter in the rear with better lateral attachments. Teat placement could be more centered and back a little (they are pointing forward) I think if you could fix her rump in her kids you would improve the udder. A straighter rump would bring that udder up more in the rear making the teats more plumb rather than pointing forward, she still needs to be higher and tighter in the rear, but fixing the rump would help a lot. Her teats are plump, but a little too plump, you want to have good delineation of the teat from the udder, and plump teats often just get plumper making them blend into the udder instead of being more separate. They are easier to milk by hand but can be difficult to get into the machine. I have one doe with very plump teats and when I hook the machine to her it only gets a hold of the very bottom of her teat so I kind of have to work the teat into the inflation so it can get enough teat to milk her out. Her foreudder looks pretty good, but could be longer and a little smoother. Give her another freshening and she should gain in capacity, overall she is a nice little doe, she does need work on her udder, but often udder faults are related to the conformation of the doe. Breed her to a buck with level rumps in his background and good udders and you should get some nice kids from her.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Standing on pretty good front legs though they are not centered under her shoulder. Which in turn takes away from her chest which as you can see is lacking. Rear legs look to track well (need to see her on the move). Very nice width between the rear legs. Rump is a bit steep not only from front to back but from side to side. A more level, flat rump aids in easier kiddings. As mentioned her top line is nice. Id like to see a longer more dairy neck. And then there is the udder. Its not a swing bag but it needs work. Needs better attachment all around. A smoother fore udder. A higher rear udder. Look like she has raise a single kid in the past so the udder is uneven. Id like to see more delineation between the teats and the udder and better teat placement. 

She also doesnt look that mini to me. What is her height?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

By steep rump, what are you looking at? I am fairly new to goats so I am trying to see what you see. She had triplets this year but lately a little doeling has been sneeking drinks off of her. I did not choose the buck she was bred to, she came to me bred...this is him. To me he looks a little weird but let me know.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What we mean by a steep rump is shown in the pictures below. A steep rump is when the rump is less than straight with the topline, and more perpendicular. A flat rump is when the topline and rump are nearly indistinguishable!

That buck she is bred to is a match made in heaven. Nice flat rump, very deep in his body cavity, and good, straight legs. I like him a lot!! Should make nice kids!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! Im glad he is a good match to her! I am curious as to what color we will get for the kids! Im very excited! Thank you guys alot!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Color is kinda random, but also scientific at the same time. I bred a brown doe to a brown buck, and ended up with a black buckling with a white poll, and a white spot on his side, and a silver buckskin.


----------

